# Think about my granddaughter today



## babetoo (Dec 22, 2007)

she is in the hospital with super high blood pressure. she is 7 1/2 pregant.

they may have to take the baby. they are not having much luck with meds. 

it is their  first child and they are scared to death. 

so pray for her, or hold good thoughts.

babe


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 22, 2007)

Lifting you and the granddaughter up........


----------



## Barb L. (Dec 22, 2007)

Prayers have been sent, for her and the baby.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 22, 2007)

Message received and understood.  Prayers on the way.


----------



## LesleyCarol (Dec 22, 2007)

*Your granddaughter*

Be still and know that I am God.  Prayers are being said for you and your family.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 22, 2007)

Your grandaughter and her baby as well as you and the whole family are in my heart and will stay as long as needed. My the Lord bless you all.
kadesma


----------



## QSis (Dec 22, 2007)

More positive energies being sent to you, babe!

Lee


----------



## Constance (Dec 22, 2007)

My daughter had preeclampsia toward the end of her pregnancy. Babies in my family always seem to arrive 10 days late, but this one and his mommy couldn't wait that long. 

By taking the baby, that just means they'll either induce labor or do a c-section. Thirty weeks is not all that early anymore, as doctors know a lot more about taking care of premies. 

I have two grandsons who might not be here if they had been born 40
years sooner. 

I remember how close my grandma was to me, and I will never forget her. Have faith, and be strong for your grandaughter, whatever might happen. I will have her and the baby in my heart and prayers.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 22, 2007)

*news*

just had a call on condition of granddaughter. her blood pressure is down but still to high.

they are planning on a c-section for sure. just want to get it down so surgery not such a risk.

tests on baby are all fine  heart rate etc. they gave suzanne a shot of cortizine for babie's lungs. want to get in one more before surgery.

i feel the baby will be fine, not so sure about suzanne.

babe


----------



## Bilby (Dec 22, 2007)

How dreadfully stressful for you and your family Babe.  Constance is right though, the baby has a very good chance of surviving this and every day that she holds on, the better her chances are. Hoping for a good outcome for you and yours.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 22, 2007)

Positive thoughts and prayers sent.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 22, 2007)

My thoughts and prayers are with you, your granddaughter and your great grandbaby


----------



## babetoo (Dec 22, 2007)

*thank you for all your kind thoughts*

we just have to take it as it comes this little girl is my second great grandchild.her name is georgia 

again 
thank you
babe


----------



## JoAnn L. (Dec 22, 2007)

Sending loving thoughts and prayers to your granddaughter and great-grand baby.


----------



## auntdot (Dec 22, 2007)

Constance is right.  Thirty weeks, there will be a lot of time in the NICU but the baby and mom should be fine.

All best wishes.  Keep us informed please, the DC family is very precious.

The odds are in your granddaughter's and your great grandson's or daughter's favor.

I remember when I was much younger, the choice would often be the mom or the kid.

Now you have the high probability that both will be OK.

God bless and I pray all will work out.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm sure everything will be fine. MY wife had 4 c-sections. Doctors are relly good at that nowadays.


----------



## middie (Dec 22, 2007)

Been there. Except I was able to carry my son to term. Everyone will be okay.
It will be scary and a bit shaky. I will be thinking of her and the baby.


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 23, 2007)

Prayer Hotline has been activated.......all will be well........soon you'll be a Great-Gramma...please keep us posted!


----------



## babetoo (Dec 23, 2007)

*up date*

my granddaughter is hanging in. blood pressure down but high. 

today bought another day for baby.

prayers are working. keep it up, please

still looks like a c-section is in order, when is the only really question.

granddaughter is musical director at her church. they do a candle lit service on christmas. she is worried it won't go well  but all the people voted to still have it. everyone is pulling together to make it happen.

babe


----------



## Katie H (Dec 23, 2007)

We'll keep goin', babe. Prayer  works.  Let's get more days for that baby.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for the up date...Keep them coming!!

Merry Christmas Miss Babetoo


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

I'm so sorry that your granddaughter and her baby are having such a rough time. It's good they have been able to buy a few days for the baby without risking your granddaughter. Keep us posted on them and try to remember that tonight is about the miracle of one tiny baby. I'll be looking forward to hearing about _your_ family's miracle in the coming days.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 24, 2007)

*grand daughter*

as of noon today, condition is about the same. everyday is a gift to georgia abigail. that is the babes name. 

please keep on keeping on. thank you

babe


----------



## babetoo (Dec 24, 2007)

*latest news*

they are planing on delievering the baby at three thirty this afternoon.

when they took suzanne down for ultra sound, took her off of iv for high blood pressure. it shot the bp sky high. 

baby is smaller than they had hoped.

pray all goes well

babe


----------



## Katie H (Dec 24, 2007)

Keep us posted, babe.  The baby is, developmentally, at a pretty good stage to survive outside the womb but would fare better in a good neonatal ICU.  Hope the hospital your granddaughter is in has good neonatal facilities.  We'll continue to keep all of you in our prayers.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 24, 2007)

Katie E said:


> Keep us posted, babe. The baby is, developmentally, at a pretty good stage to survive outside the womb but would fare better in a good neonatal ICU. Hope the hospital your granddaughter is in has good neonatal facilities. We'll continue to keep all of you in our prayers.


 
thanks so much. i am told it is a very big hospital tied to kaiser. she has seen a neo baby doc. and he keeps us on the information loop.

babe


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 24, 2007)

babetoo. My great niece was born at 5 months and only weighed 1 lb and 6 oz. She was so tiny and now, she is a vibrant honery little angel of 8. All will be well. Give your Granddaughter a hug and tell her that she has prayers from all around the world going for her.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 24, 2007)

*up date*

they took the baby by c-section late this afternoon. 

that is really all i know. my son will call when he has more details.  

please pray and think postive thoughts , for us. 

was supposed to go to christmas party, just not in the mood, so called and canceled.

they said baby would be 3.06 pounds, and i just don't know at this point.

thanks

babe


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

Congratulations on your newest great grandchild Babe! What a special gift on Christmas Eve. She'll be all the more precious to you because of this scary start. Please keep us posted on how she and your granddaughter are.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 24, 2007)

Congratulations, babe.  Another generation of your family has entered the world.

A little over 3 pounds is a positive thing.  Smaller babies have survived.  

Wouldn't it be a nice thing if they called  the baby, if it's  a girl, Eve,  for Christmas Eve?  A boy?  Evan.  Just me thinking.

Best wishes to everyone.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 24, 2007)

Babe, I know you are worried and will be until you hear more.  You and your family are in my prayers tonight.  3 lbs is small but not for 7 1/2 months.  All babies do the last 6 weeks is basically put on weight.  The high BP may have slowed down development some but it sounds like they did all the right things for both baby and momma.  Have a merry christmas and give thanks for this wonderful new life entrusted to your family.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 25, 2007)

*the latest news on suzanne*

the baby is breathing on her own, room air at that. so for now everything with the babe is looking up.

my granddaughter had some problems during the c section. epi. did not work so they had to put her out. she had an allergic reaction to it and was unable to move for about five hours. was just coming out of recovery at ten thirty pm. 

so for the moment it is good news.  thank you all for prayers and keep it up that all will be well

babe


----------



## babetoo (Dec 25, 2007)

*name*



Katie E said:


> Congratulations, babe. Another generation of your family has entered the world.
> 
> A little over 3 pounds is a positive thing. Smaller babies have survived.
> 
> ...


 
the baby's name is georgia abigail. but u had a cute idea. 

babe


----------



## Bilby (Dec 25, 2007)

Congratulations Babe!!  Sounds like Suzanne had a rough time of it.  Glad she has come thru it and that Georgia Abigail is fighting well.  Good news at last.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 25, 2007)

Congratulations on the the new addition!! What a wonderful Christmas gift!! Of course, she won't like it much when she is older. LOL
I love her name.
My son weighed 3 lbs, 14 oz when he was born 4 weeks early. He stayed in an incubator for 2 weeks just for warmth. He could not retain body temp, but, other than that, he was healthy. Babies are very strong. People don't realize how strong. Can't wait to see a picture.


----------



## corazon (Dec 25, 2007)

Congrats on your new Great Grandaughter!
Glad that she is doing so well.  We will be thinking of you and your family.  Hope Suzanne is recovering well.


----------



## LT72884 (Dec 26, 2007)

Congrats..My prayers go to you and your family, especially the baby.  One of my friends, she is a NICU nurse and helps with all the premies here at the primary childrens hospital here in utah. She is very good at her job and i know that ALL nurses who work in the NICU are just as good and they know what they are doing. These doctors are truly a gift from god.   My cousin was born 4 months early and weighed 1.5 pounds. He is now almost a year and is doing GREAT. I was born two months early and was only 4 pounds. Now im 23 and ahh.. well i weigh alot more than 4 pounds

God bless and never ever give up!

you should send us pictures so we can see her.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow, so many stories about tiny, tiny babies. Anytime I happen to be at a pedi hospital, I always take a trip to the nursery and marvel at the tiny little babies that look no bigger than a doll. Isn't it wonderful we live in a time when these little ones aren't lost? Thankfully, none of my babies were preemies - I can't even imagine how frightening that must be for mom and dad. Babe, please let us know how little Georgia is doing and post pictures when you can.


----------



## auntdot (Dec 26, 2007)

Worked for a number of years in a pretigious children's hospital, and can tell you that a 30 week preemie who is breathing on its own has a very favorable prognosis.

Congrats on the lovely new girl member of your family


----------



## LT72884 (Dec 26, 2007)

yeah modern medicine rocks. I remember once when i was 10, my mom took me to her work (she was a nurse) to see my grandpa after surgery.well i wandered off and i could her a lady screaming so i followed the scream hoping to see something awesome, thats when i found out what child birth and going into labor was all about. scared the HECK out of me.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Awww, LT, it's not so bad or none of us would have more than one! But you're gonna be an awesome labor coach when you become a dad because you have so much empathy!


----------



## babetoo (Dec 26, 2007)

*news*

i talked to the new mom early this afternoon. she sounded tired but is on the mend. baby a little yellow today. par for the course. still breathing on her own. looks like the days and shots were very helpfull.

again thanks for all the good wishs. going down tomorrow so will see babe.

babe


----------



## LT72884 (Dec 27, 2007)

babetoo said:


> i talked to the new mom early this afternoon. she sounded tired but is on the mend. baby a little yellow today. par for the course. still breathing on her own. looks like the days and shots were very helpfull.
> 
> again thanks for all the good wishs. going down tomorrow so will see babe.
> 
> babe



That is AWESOME. Question. My mom told me along time why little babies are yellow but i dont really remember. i know it has something to do with the liver and billy ruben or something like that. any way the point is, im happy that every thing is status.


----------



## LT72884 (Dec 27, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Awww, LT, it's not so bad or none of us would have more than one! But you're gonna be an awesome labor coach when you become a dad because you have so much empathy!


LOL, thanx. a labor coach eh. Going to the hospital with my mom was a BIG learning experience for me.


----------



## Dina (Dec 27, 2007)

Babetto,
My prayers are with your granddaughter and her baby.  Keep us posted please.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 27, 2007)

*babe and mom*

the mom may come home tomorrow. course baby has to stay in hospital. still breathing on her on.

may go tomorrow,. didn't happen today, various reasons.

babe


----------



## Katie H (Dec 27, 2007)

Wonderful news, babe.  See...this IS the season of miracles.  Your family has reason to  celebrate a very "Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!"  Congratulations to all!!!!


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 28, 2007)

hang in there, Grandpa..  kids are resilient or they wouldn't come back to haunt us.....your granddaughter is going to do great.....the DC  clan is behind you all the way


----------



## babetoo (Dec 28, 2007)

expatgirl said:


> hang in there, Grandpa.. kids are resilient or they wouldn't come back to haunt us.....your granddaughter is going to do great.....the DC clan is behind you all the way


 
i am great grandma, not pa. not much change today, don't know if suzanne came home or not. 

baby is just fine. we are so lucky

babe


----------



## cara (Dec 29, 2007)

LT72884 said:


> That is AWESOME. Question. My mom told me along time why little babies are yellow but i dont really remember. i know it has something to do with the liver and billy ruben or something like that. any way the point is, im happy that every thing is status.




I'll try to explain, but I don't know if I can make it in english..

with newborn children the liver has to start working after the birth.. sometimes it takes a bit longer until the liver does, what it should do, e.g. turn non-water-soluble billyrubin into water-soluble billyrubin so the child can excrete it over the kidneys....

hope you understand what I want to say... 


@babetoo
I'm glad to hear your granddaughter and teh baby are alright now!


----------



## jabbur (Dec 30, 2007)

The liver works at birth.  What happens is that newborns have a high red blood cell count from being in utero.  They have their own blood and some of the mother's blood from the placenta.  As the red blood cells die, the by product is bilirubin.  normally, this is removed from the body by the liver and excreted through the urine and feces.  In newborns, their liver functions are normal but unable to handle the large amount of bilirubin being produced by this huge die-off of red blood cells.  The bilirubin builds up in the body and produces jaundice.  The light therapy helps to break down the bilirubin in the skin to be excreted in the urine.  It is not an indicator of poor liver function or prematurity.  Not all babies have it but it is a common occurance like baby acne.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Dec 30, 2007)

jabbur said:


> The liver works at birth.  What happens is that newborns have a high red blood cell count from being in utero.  They have their own blood and some of the mother's blood from the placenta.  As the red blood cells die, the by product is bilirubin.  normally, this is removed from the body by the liver and excreted through the urine and feces.  In newborns, their liver functions are normal but unable to handle the large amount of bilirubin being produced by this huge die-off of red blood cells.  The bilirubin builds up in the body and produces jaundice.  The light therapy helps to break down the bilirubin in the skin to be excreted in the urine.  It is not an indicator of poor liver function or prematurity.  Not all babies have it but it is a common occurance like baby acne.


This is a great explanation - it _is_ a very common condition in newborns.  Babies born at home are generally placed near a window to receive full daylight a few minutes at a time for the first few days as an aid to breaking down the bilirubin.


----------



## LT72884 (Dec 31, 2007)

cara said:


> I'll try to explain, but I don't know if I can make it in english..
> 
> with newborn children the liver has to start working after the birth.. sometimes it takes a bit longer until the liver does, what it should do, e.g. turn non-water-soluble billyrubin into water-soluble billyrubin so the child can excrete it over the kidneys....
> 
> ...



thanx , i undertood perfectly. Since everything is used to the mother doing it all the liver has to play a game of "catch up" so i guess certain blood cells and other various types of cells havnt been broken down yet. My mom tried explaining it to me last night and i somewhat understood. To many red blood cells and the liver cant keep up. She said they have a tent at the hospitals they put the babies under. a billy ruben tent. very interesting stuff.


----------



## LT72884 (Dec 31, 2007)

Well im glad to hear that the baby is doing fine. Have you had the chance to hold her yet.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 4, 2008)

*baby*

everything is the same, mom home. baby not. i had a nightmare last night that i won't go into. very vivid and sad. sure hope not.

babe


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm praying that everything is perfectly normal for the baby and that you have a nice peaceful night's sleep tonight.

Barbara


----------



## babetoo (Jan 4, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I'm praying that everything is perfectly normal for the baby and that you have a nice peaceful night's sleep tonight.
> 
> Barbara


 
thanks you so much barbara, it was one of those bolt up in bed dreams, pulse going fast. you know the kind.

i hardly ever sleep well at any time. maybe your prayer will help.

babe


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 4, 2008)

When I have trouble sleeping I like to take a warm bath right before bed.  I don't usually have trouble sleeping, but when I do I have even gotten out of bed in the middle of the night to take a bath.  That helps me a lot.  I'm trying to rearrange my sleep schedule (I have gotten into the bad habit of going to bed anywhere from 4:00 to as late as sunrise) so a friend told me about an herbal sleep aid, melatonin, and that has helped a lot too.  I got it at GNC.  

LOL  Now I'm in the mood for a nice warm bath!  Probably because my feet are freezing!

You are in my prayers.  

Barbara


----------



## David Cottrell (Jan 5, 2008)

Prayers and positive thoughts certainly continue.


----------



## Dina (Jan 5, 2008)

Prayers are on their way.


----------



## Green Lady (Jan 6, 2008)

More prayers for baby and mom, and for great grandma, too!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 6, 2008)

babetoo said:


> thanks you so much barbara, it was one of those bolt up in bed dreams, pulse going fast. you know the kind.
> 
> i hardly ever sleep well at any time. maybe your prayer will help.
> 
> babe


babe, I know about not sleeping well..It can be so frustrating...But, I've learned to lay there and bring my favorite faces up to see..Cade,blond and green eyed like me his ma,my first grandson and my heart,Carson, darker hair and blue eyes like his mommy and he has that oh so sweet look about him, our beautiful Ethan with his large long black lashed blue eyes, so handsome people stop and make comments about him, he is a sweet loving boy and of course last but not least come miss Olivia, going on 2 but you'd swear she was a small 5 or 6 the way she talks..pretty soft curls, hair streaked with gold and down her back, blue eyes, pink lips, tiny nose and long lashed like her brother  Ahhh now that is what I dwell on when sleep eludes me now...Just think how wonderful it will be when you can wrap your arms around your beautiful new grand daughter! That will be heaven and that baby is going to know the minute you touch her that her Ma is there and will always be the one who stands for her in everything..The one she can depend on..The love will grow each day....Enjoy and glory in it... Love is so beautiful and warm
kadesma


----------



## csalt (Jan 6, 2008)

It was great to come back home today and read your wonderful news. I'm so glad all went well and wish you all every blessing this New Year.


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 6, 2008)

chamomile tea is a great stress reducer----and I think that you can find it in the UK--a cuppa before bedtime and the warm bath that someone (I think Barbara) has already recommended will really help....you deserve it GG (great grandmum)...you  need to destress to be there for your daughter......when I have worrying thoughts I mentally visualize myself putting them in jars with tight lids and putting them on high shelves never to dwell on them and when they come back to plague me I say "No, you are in a jar on a high shelf".  It helps to break the cycle of worry and anxiety.  Well, it works for me.  But I feel for you........and please keep us updated..I know that all is going to work out for y'all....


----------



## babetoo (Jan 13, 2008)

*wow wow*

do u believe that our babe is coming home from hospital. 

she weights 3 . something, breathing on her own. maintaining her body heat.

georgia is a real fighter.home tomorrow, yeah

babetoo


----------



## Katie H (Jan 13, 2008)

Fabulous,  babe.  What a wonderful way to start a new week!  Her homecoming is something to celebrate.  Best wishes to everyone.  Kick up your heels.


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 13, 2008)

That is wonderful!! Prayers still coming to you!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

That's the best news ever, Babe! Isn't it amazing how a tiny, 3 pound bundle can light up your world? Give her a kiss for all of us.
Terry


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 13, 2008)

Great news---keep us posted!!


----------



## kadesma (Jan 13, 2008)

How wonderful for all of you...Everyone will sleep well tonight, well almost everyone, baby will now call the shots And none of you will mind. Big hugs all around.

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear that the baby is home now!  Enjoy the babe Babe!  I hope you will post pictures!

Barbara


----------



## Bilby (Jan 14, 2008)

Fantastic news Babe!!


----------



## DawnT (Jan 14, 2008)

Congratulations Babe!!!


----------



## babetoo (Jan 17, 2008)

*ittybittybundles*

thanks everone, everything going well. georgia is eating like a pig and we are thrilled.

i found a site with clothes for premies hence my title. order her a day gown with bonnet and a pair of coveralls. can't wait to see them and her dressed in them. still have not seen her. cold is keeping me away.

babetoo


----------



## LT72884 (Jan 17, 2008)

heck yeah, thats awesome.


----------



## DawnT (Jan 17, 2008)

babe,  When your cold is gone don't get a speeding ticket getting to your *little bundle of joy!!!*


----------



## csalt (Jan 17, 2008)

It'll be no time at all before she's all grown out of thos baby clothes.
You're going to have a lovely time choosing some more.
Lovely to hear the good news.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 17, 2008)

Babe,
so happy for all of you..That little one is so lucky to have you...Big gentle hugs when you see her.
kadesma


----------



## Sue-Zee-Q (Jan 17, 2008)

This thread caught my attention because of the title.  I am so glad to hear that everything has worked out and that mother and baby are together at home!  High blood pressure in pregnancy is scary.  Now the best bit of advice you can give your granddaughter is to not listen to everyone telling her how small the baby is (I'm talking from personal experience here) because everyone will say that and it can make her feel like she is doing something wrong (especially because this is her first one) and as well, tell her not to pay attention to those percentile charts.  Tell her to rejoice in every ounce that Georgia gains and not to compare her to other babies, Georgia will grow on her own curve.  These are special times and days for Suzanne with her precious Georgia.  Congrats to all!


----------



## babetoo (Jan 18, 2008)

*Up Date On Georgia*

she went to the doc today. she weighs a whopping 4.8 pounds. that is so cool. she is perking right along and doing her job. lol

can't help but think all the prayers and good wishes from u guys, sure was a factor. 

babe


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 18, 2008)

Oh my gosh, Babe! You weren't kidding when you said she was eating like a little pig! Almost 5 pounds now. She must be breastfed - that always turns them into butterballs. We're so happy for you. But I'm still anxious to hear about the first time you get your hands on that little baby - you have to give us all the details.


----------



## babetoo (Jan 18, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Oh my gosh, Babe! You weren't kidding when you said she was eating like a little pig! Almost 5 pounds now. She must be breastfed - that always turns them into butterballs. We're so happy for you. But I'm still anxious to hear about the first time you get your hands on that little baby - you have to give us all the details.


 
yes she is breast fed. we are so pleased, i fugure sun or mon i should be germ free then i will see her. i will make a full report.

babetoo


----------



## Sue-Zee-Q (Jan 19, 2008)

Well the breast is best for as long as Suzanne can do it   How is she recovering from her c-section?


----------



## babetoo (Jan 19, 2008)

suzanne seems to be doing fine, she is very much in charge of georgia. she went to a charger games last week end so must not be to bad off. 

babe


----------



## kitchenelf (Jan 19, 2008)

babetoo - I am just now seeing this thread.  My most sincere well wishes are being sent your way and strength is being sent to the "littlest babe".  Sounds like she is gaining (pun intended) in strength!!!!!  That is great news.   for baby!


----------



## Sue-Zee-Q (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow Suzanne is doing well!  I sure didn't feel like going out too much after my last one was born and I didn't have a c-section!  I was absolutely worn out.  Everyone is different!  All the best and enjoy the great grandbaby when you finally get to hold her.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 19, 2008)

I've never had a c-section either and I always thought it would take a lot out of you. But I'm like Suzanne - the minute I have a baby I'm full of energy and on the go!


----------



## babetoo (Jan 21, 2008)

*suzanne*

yes she is doing well. georgia is doing even better. the premie clothes i ordered came today. 

so cute and small u would not believe it. going to see her before the week is out.

still just a bit under the weather.

babe


----------



## babetoo (Jan 23, 2008)

*held georgia*

i finally got to see my newest great grandchild. she is just beautiful. perfect little lips, ears etc. no new babe acne. little fuzz of blond . has my lips. 

i held her for a really long time, while she slept. then her mom fed her. she is pumping her milk. she has to work to hard to get fed from breast and then falls asleep in middle  this way , with the bottled breast milk she is doing just fine. also putting formula in same bottle so she gets more calories.

just beautiful , a little mini baby, lol

babe


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jan 23, 2008)

Congratulations, Babe. What a treat. There's nothing like holding a little, sleeping baby. They smell so wonderful. Will she be able to wear the little outfits you got for her?


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm thrilled for you!  I know you were miserable having to wait so long!  But I know Georgia was worth the wait!  Enjoy that little sweetie!

Barbara


----------



## babetoo (Jan 24, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Congratulations, Babe. What a treat. There's nothing like holding a little, sleeping baby. They smell so wonderful. Will she be able to wear the little outfits you got for her?


 
thanks mom. what i couldn't get over was just how perfect she is . the ears really got to me. like two little sea shells. 

i think dress will work. maybe a little long.
coveralls look like they will fit. 
cn't wait to see her in them.

worth the wait,
babe


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 25, 2008)

Seashells for ears---what a wonderful desrciption and I love words....I had an emergency c-section and  had no boobs and my son gained pounds or kilos like there was no tomorrow--when they are meant to be fighters there is no stopping them and today he is still a fighter and now needs to lose a few ki!!!  I know it will be the same for you---take lots of pictures and enjoy these times--they will be the best of your life.....


----------



## babetoo (Mar 3, 2008)

*georgia*




expatgirl said:


> Seashells for ears---what a wonderful desrciption and I love words....I had an emergency c-section and had no boobs and my son gained pounds or kilos like there was no tomorrow--when they are meant to be fighters there is no stopping them and today he is still a fighter and now needs to lose a few ki!!! I know it will be the same for you---take lots of pictures and enjoy these times--they will be the best of your life.....


 
just thought i would update this thread. in case anyone is interested. 

she weights over eight pounds . quite a bit considering she was so premature 

only was two and a half lbs at birth. 

she is still tiny but is thriving. we are all so gratefull.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 3, 2008)

babetoo said:


> just thought i would update this thread. in case anyone is interested.
> 
> she weights over eight pounds . quite a bit considering she was so premature
> 
> ...


So glad you're updating us..Eight pounds, how great.That comes from a good mom, and a wonderful gramma who are lavishing love on her..How could she not gain and grow..I'm so happy for all of you..Keep us posted on how she is doing..Can't wait for the first time she rolls over...Woo hooo.

kades


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 3, 2008)

Wonderful news, Babe. She must be eating like a horse! Is she starting to develop her little personality yet? I always marveled at how even tiny babies are _definitely_ their own person.


----------



## LT72884 (Mar 3, 2008)

heck yeah thats tight. im glad to hear that she is doing well.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 3, 2008)

*georga*

she was very quiet until about two weeks ago. she has found her voice and is busy telling everyone what she wants. 

such a baby doll

thanks for all the good thoughts.

babe


----------

